# Neck Numbness after p/t surgery, Day 2



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

This is day 2 after having had the right lobe of my thyroid removed and my neck is completely numb from just under the chin all the way down to the incision. I wouldn't be able to feel it if someone stuck me with a pin there. Is this common? Does it mean the doc might have cut an important nerve? Anyone else experience this kind of numbness? On the brighter side, I took my dog for a long walk today and feel pretty good although it still hurts a lot when I swallow. Trying to cut out the Percocet and rely just on extra strength Tylenol to boost my energy level. The 4-inch neck scar makes me look like the Bride of Frankenstein--all I need is the beehive hairdo and the lightning bolts! --SM


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It does happen. They have to cut through nerves. It should resolve itself over time.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, my neck was numb - not quite up to the chin, but heading in that direction.

It all sorted itself out over the following few weeks / months - I decided it was probably an advantage not to be able to feel anything. It all feels absolutely fine now.


----------



## donnakd (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, this is normal. I had my right lobe removed June 3rd and had no feeling from my jaw all the way down to my chest for several days. Sensation is slowly returning. I still don't have any immediately around scar. My neck has sensation but it feels weird to touch--kinda like a mild sunburn. It is getting better though. Be prepared that you might feel worse before you feel better. As the feeling comes back you might feel more pain(I did). 
Also, I developed a large lump under the incision(doc told me one of his patients said it was like having a Vienna sausage in your throat--good analogy!). Mine starting forming right at about 5 or 6 days. Not painful just not pleasant to feel/see. Mine is ALOT better, but still there. Also worse in the morning, and goes down as the day goes on. Doc told me it might take up to 6 months for it to resolve. 
Another thing that came up about a week after was vertigo when I'm laying down. It peaked at about 2 weeks post pt and is lots better now. I learned you have crystals in your inner ear and they can get out of place from the position they put you in for surgery(supine I think?). This has definitely been a learning experience!
Overall, my pt experience was better than I expected. Just little things like these that came up that I didn't realize would happen. I do think I'm slightly hypo. I have days that all I want to do is sleep, plus a few other hypo symptoms. I'm going in for another followup and bloodwork this Wednesday.
I hope your recovery goes well!!! :hugs:


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Six months post TT for me and I've gotten most of the feeling back. Currently the scar itself tends to be itchy and a little irritated, but to me that just means that the nerves are finishing up their connections.


----------



## Wendy S. (Jul 1, 2013)

SweetMelissa said:


> This is day 2 after having had the right lobe of my thyroid removed and my neck is completely numb from just under the chin all the way down to the incision. I wouldn't be able to feel it if someone stuck me with a pin there. Is this common? Does it mean the doc might have cut an important nerve? Anyone else experience this kind of numbness? On the brighter side, I took my dog for a long walk today and feel pretty good although it still hurts a lot when I swallow. Trying to cut out the Percocet and rely just on extra strength Tylenol to boost my energy level. The 4-inch neck scar makes me look like the Bride of Frankenstein--all I need is the beehive hairdo and the lightning bolts! --SM


LOL, I know what you mean about the scar, a lady stared at me on Saturday night, then protectively put her hand around her own throat---nice, but I wanted to say, No it wasn't Jack the Ripper, it's just a thyroid surgery! 
Are you still numb? Mine was numb for a few days but went away pretty quickly.


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

The front of my neck--the width of my chin--is still completely numb from chin to scar. I'll see the surgeon on Friday for my 1-week post op and ask her about it. I also still feel like my throat is being squeezed and that I have a very swollen gland on the right side where the right lobe used to be. How is your "lump?"


----------

